# 'Fairplay VIII' is to be preserved



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> On 2 July, Fairplay Towage of Hamburg formally handed over the 47 year old harbour tug Fairplay VIII to the ‘Foundation Hamburg Maritim’ to join its collection of historic ships.
> 
> With the 600bhp tug moored safely at its new berth at Sandtorhafen, Hamburg’s new museum port, Joerg Mainzer, managing director of Fairplay Towage, handed one of the original brass keys of the tug’s wheelhouse and the ship’s papers to Reinhard Wolf, Chairman of the Board of Foundation Hamburg Maritim.
> 
> ...


http://www.maritimejournal.com/arch..._jack_gaston/fairplay_viii_is_to_be_preserved


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent news - wish we had the drive to do the same in this country.

Jonty


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

ddraigmor said:


> Excellent news - wish we had the drive to do the same in this country.
> 
> Jonty


While I agree with you 100% Jonty, it would appear successive governments in the UK seem hell bent on forgetting our maritime history.

Regards Robert


----------

